# Η δικαστής - της... ;;;;



## azimuthios (Sep 28, 2011)

Μια γρήγορη ερώτηση, γιατί δεν είμαι σπίτι να δω γραμματικές κλπ. 

Λέμε: η δικαστής

Γενική: της δικαστού; 

Ή κάτι άλλο που μου διαφεύγει αυτή τη στιγμή; Το συζητάμε με ένα φίλο και είχαμε απορία. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Στην Ελληνομάθεια:
η δικαστής / η δικαστίνα
της δικαστίνας / της δικαστού


Και εδώ και αλλού θα βρεις επίσης: η δικάστρια / της δικάστριας


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 28, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, νίκελ! Τώρα το είδα. 

Η δικάστρια;;;;;;; Έλεος!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2011)

*δικάστρια* τη γράφει πάντως ο Λουκιανός στον _Αλιέα_... :)

(...τὴν Φιλοσοφίαν αὐτὴν μεθ᾽ ὑμῶν ποιοῦμαι δικάστριαν ἔγωγε.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Ευχαριστώ, νίκελ! Τώρα το είδα.
> 
> Η δικάστρια;;;;;;; Έλεος!


 
Γιατί έλεος η δικάστρια και όχι π.χ. η γυμνάστρια; Είναι ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2011)

Εμένα πάντως μου πάει ευκολότερα να πω _δικαστριών_ παρά _δικαστίνων_.


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Εμένα πάντως μου πάει ευκολότερα να πω _δικαστριών_ παρά _δικαστίνων_.


 
+1. 

Σε δικάστρια ιδίως - και λόγω εξουσίας και λόγω της παράδοσης της καθαρεύουσας στα νομικά - ίσως δεν είναι και τόσο συνετό να απευθυνθείς με το "δικαστίνα" στο γήπεδό της στην έδρα της, αν δεν σε γοητεύει η στενή ή το πρόστιμο για ασέβεια. 
Αλήθεια, οι μεταλλικές που λέγανε παλιά καταργήθηκαν μαζί με τη δραχμή;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2011)

Ναι, οι μεταλλικές έχουν καταργηθεί και οι αποφάσεις πλέον αναγράφουν απευθείας τα ποσά (πρόστιμα και εξαγορά) σε ευρώ.

Η κλητική έχουμε (ξανα)πεί πως είναι «κυρία δικαστής». :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2011)

Κι εγώ με τη δικάστρια. Και τη γυμνάστρια και τη μετανάστρια


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2013)

Διάβασα κάπου _τοξότης_ για γυναίκα και έτρεξα στο ΛΚΝ να δω τι τύπο δίνει για το θηλυκό. Ε, λοιπόν, δεν δίνει κανέναν τύπο. Περίμενα να δω την τοξότρια ή έστω το λίγο αστείο τοξότρα. Δεν είναι η τοξότρια κοινά αποδεκτός τύπος; Ούτε στον Μπαμπινιώτη το βρίσκω.

Το μόνο που βλέπω να έχουν και τα δυο λεξικά είναι η _τοξεύτρια_. Αφού λοιπόν υπάρχει _τοξευτής-τοξεύτρια_, γιατί όχι _τοξότης-τοξότρια_;


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2013)

Τόσο ο _τοξότης_ όσο και ο _τοξευτής_ είναι ο στρατιώτης που έχει τόξο για όπλο. 
Το αρχαίο θηλυκό του _τοξότη_ ήταν _τοξότις / τοξότιδος_, άρα σήμερα θα λέγαμε _τοξότιδα_ — αλλά έχουμε βρει καλύτερες λύσεις

Η _τοξεύτρια_ είναι νεότερος σχηματισμός από το αρχαίο _τοξευτής_. Στο ΛΚΝ έχουμε και το λογοτεχνικό _τοξεύτρα_ (_H Άρτεμη, η τοξεύτρα_).

Για το αγώνισμα της τοξοβολίας είχαμε το επίκοινο _τοξοβόλος_, και τώρα, δίπλα στους _τοξότες_ (που δεν είναι πια στρατιώτες), και τις *τοξότριες*. Αυτές δεν έχουν περάσει ακόμα στα λεξικά· δεν ξέρουν καν ότι ο _τοξότης_ σημαίνει και τοξοβόλος.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Διάβασα κάπου _τοξότης_ για γυναίκα...


Μήπως εννοούσε στο ζώδιο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τόσο ο _τοξότης_ όσο και ο _τοξευτής_ είναι ο στρατιώτης που έχει τόξο για όπλο.
> Το αρχαίο θηλυκό του _τοξότη_ ήταν _τοξότις / τοξότιδος_, άρα σήμερα θα λέγαμε _τοξότιδα_ — αλλά έχουμε βρει καλύτερες λύσεις
> 
> Η _τοξεύτρια_ είναι νεότερος σχηματισμός από το αρχαίο _τοξευτής_. Στο ΛΚΝ έχουμε και το λογοτεχνικό _τοξεύτρα_ (_H Άρτεμη, η τοξεύτρα_).
> ...



Χμμμ... άρα και ο _τοξοβόλος_ είναι προβληματικός τύπος. Δυστυχώς η _τοξοβόλα_ ακούγεται σαν ανέκδοτο (ή μαλβινισμός). Και φυσικά χι παίρνει και η τοξοβολίδα. :)



Zazula said:


> Μήπως εννοούσε στο ζώδιο;



Μπα, κρατούσε τόξο.

Τώρα που το λες όμως, όλα τα ζώδια είναι προβληματικά. "Είμαι λέων", λέει η άλλη. Πιο ακλισιά δεν γίνεται. Βέβαια το χειρότερο που έχω δει γραμμένο είναι "είμαι ιχθείς". Όχι μόνο ζωομορφισμός αλλά και πολυσχιδής προσωπικότητα. Προβληματικότατο και το "δίδυμοι". Ρωτάς "τι ζώδιο είσαι;" και σου απαντούν "δίδυμοι". Εντάξει ως εδώ. Τι γίνεται όμως όταν πρέπει να το πει ολόκληρο; Είμαι δίδυμοι; Είμαι δίδυμος; Σιγά μην είσαι τρίδυμος και κληρώνεις.


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ...
> Τώρα που το λες όμως, όλα τα ζώδια είναι προβληματικά. "Είμαι λέων", λέει η άλλη. Πιο ακλισιά δεν γίνεται. Βέβαια το χειρότερο που έχω δει γραμμένο είναι "είμαι ιχθείς". Όχι μόνο ζωομορφισμός αλλά και πολυσχιδής προσωπικότητα. Προβληματικότατο και το "δίδυμοι". Ρωτάς "τι ζώδιο είσαι;" και σου απαντούν "δίδυμοι". Εντάξει ως εδώ. Τι γίνεται όμως όταν πρέπει να το πει ολόκληρο; Είμαι δίδυμοι; Είμαι δίδυμος; Σιγά μην είσαι τρίδυμος και κληρώνεις.



α. Μία, αλλά λέων.  

β. Ιχθύες, ιχθείς, ιχθύς: ψαρώσαμε όλοι

γ. Άμα σου απαντ*ούν* «Δίδυμοι», εντάξει. Άμα σου απαντ*ήσει* «Δίδυμοι», κέρνα τον/τους-την/τες δυο ποτά και απομακρύνσου διακριτικά. Θα 'ναι κακό το συναπάντημα. 

δ. «Ανήκω στο ζώδιο των... Καμπουρόσαυρων.»  "I'm not a geminus. Eric says he's *a* Gemini, although he's a Taurus."
Anyway, All Is One.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2013)

Χμμ... πίστευα ότι ο τύπος "ιχθείς" θα ήταν πλέον αποδεκτός από τα λεξικά. Μου φαίνεται περίεργο, γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είναι η αρχαία κλίση του εντεταγμένη στο σύγχρονο κλιτικό σύστημα ούτε βλέπω τις άλλες πτώσεις συχνά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2013)

daeman said:


> γ. Άμα σου απαντ*ούν* «Δίδυμοι», εντάξει. Άμα σου απαντ*ήσει* «Δίδυμοι», κέρνα τον/τους-την/τες δυο ποτά και απομακρύνσου διακριτικά. Θα 'ναι κακό το συναπάντημα.


Φυσικά και θα είναι κακό το συναπάντημα διότι, χάρη στη Λεξιλογία, γνωρίζουμε τι αρ...ια είναι οι δίδυμοι: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?258-%CE%A6%CF%89%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%B3%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%86%CE%AF%CE%B5%CF%82-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CE%B3%CE%AD%CE%BB%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CE%BA%CE%BB%CE%AC%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B1&p=30694&viewfull=1#post30694


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2013)

Εγώ πάντα καταλάβαινα _είμαι ιχθύς_, όχι _είμαι ιχθείς_. Λάθος άκουγα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2013)

Οι αγοράστριες, οι εκδότριες, οι αιμοδότριες, οι χρηματοδότριες, οι τοξότριες, οι επενδύτριες, οι θεραπεύτριες, όλες οι ορθολογίστριες και δεκάδες άλλα θηλυκά σε –τρια ψηφίζουν υπέρ της *ύπατης αρμόστριας*.

*αρμόστρια*
https://www.google.com/search?q="αρμόστρια"+OR+"αρμόστριας"+OR+"αρμόστριες"


----------



## sarant (Aug 17, 2013)

Kαι όπως βλέπεις κάποιοι το έχουν καθιερώσει.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Κάποια μέρα (που θα βαράει δυνατά ο ήλιος) θα κάτσω να μαζέψω τα απροσάρμοστα αυτής της κατηγορίας, π.χ. πειρατής - πειρατίνα (δεν θα δούμε ποτέ σε -_άτρια_).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 18, 2013)

Βλέπω σήμερα την είδηση Δύο γυναίκες εφέτες αναλαμβάνουν τον φάκελο της Χρυσής Αυγής.
Και αναρωτιέμαι, γιατί δεν μας αρέσει το _εφέτριες_; Είναι καλύτερα να βάζουμε μπροστά το _γυναίκες_ για να καταλαβαίνουμε πως είναι πρόσωπα θηλυκού γένους, αφού η κατάληξη επιτρέπει ευελιξία και οικονομία;


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2013)

Καλημέρα. *Εφέτρια*. +1. Μόνο δύο ευρήματα σε χρήση που δεν αφορά γλωσσική συζήτηση, αλλά τόσο αυτονόητο πια.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2013)

Τίτλος στο Έθνος:

*Αθωώθηκε η πριγκίπισσα-βασανιστής του Μπαχρέιν*
http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22769&subid=2&pubid=63940112

Της έβαλε μουστάκια ο τίτλος; Ή είχε από φυσικού της; 

Θα έγραφαν «Αθωώθηκε η βασανιστής του Μπαχρέιν»;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2014)

Ο μπολσεβίκος, θηλυκό...;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2014)

Μπολσεβίκα; Όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz6DjUXHrPE

Ριμάρει με την _προίκα_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2014)

Κι εγώ "μπολσεβίκα" σκέφτηκα, αλλά δεν το είχα ξανασυναντήσει.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 15, 2014)

Εγώ πάλι θα προέκρινα κοινό τύπο για αρσενικό και θηλυκό, οπότε "η μπολσεβίκος". ;)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 15, 2014)

Βεριτάμπλ διάλογος μεταξύ του δημάρχου μεγάλης επαρχιακής πόλης και της δυομισάχρονης κόρης φίλων μας, που είχε ανέκαθεν εντυπωσιακή ευφράδεια:
Δήμαρχος: Τι ωραία που μιλάς! Πολιτικός πρέπει να γίνεις!
Κόρη (με φωνή μεγάλη): Μη με λες πολιτικό! Δεν είμαι πολιτικός!!
Δήμαρχος: Δεν είσαι πολιτικός; Και τι είσαι;
Κόρη: Εγώ είμαι μπολσεβίκα! 

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα έληξε :-D


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2014)

Άντε, να το ζωντανέψουμε κι αυτό το νήμα. Ακούω για την Αθηνά Πανουργιά, τη μόνιμη λοχία που χειρίζεται ελικόπτερο Απάτσι. Τι είναι; «Γυναίκα χειριστής» είπαν στο Mega και σε ιστοσελίδες. Και πιλότος. Εντάξει, το _πιλοτίνα_ είναι δύσκολο, σαν τη _βουλευτίνα_. Αλλά δεν είναι δύσκολο να πούμε _χειρίστρια ελικοπτέρου_, είναι; 

Με το καλό και _κυβερνήτρια αεροσκάφους_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2014)

Αρχιλοχίας είναι (αυτό, το είπαν σωστά ;))...


----------



## sarant (Oct 28, 2014)

Ακριβώς, με το καλό και κυβερνήτρια. Διότι για κάτι κυβερνήτριες πολιτειών των ΗΠΑ βλέπουμε συχνά στις εφημερίδες τον επίκοινο τύπο. 

Εγώ πάντως στις δικές μου μεταφράσεις, που μου τυχαίνει συχνά η κ. Navi Pillay την έχω καθιερώσει Ύπατη Αρμόστρια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Μια και έχουμε πολλά νήματα για το θέμα, ας τονώσουμε κι αυτό (επειδή αυτό βρήκα πρόχειρο  ).

Από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Νίκου Σαραντάκου:

Η μπούρκα της γραμματικής ξαναχτυπά. Μου στέλνει φίλος μήνυμα για ένα άρθρο αθλητικού ιστότοπου, με τον τίτλο:* Παράτησε τη γυναίκα του και συζεί με διαιτητή ο Χάουαρντ Γουέμπ.*

Και με ρωτάει ο φίλος: Από τον τίτλο και τον υπότιτλο, καταλαβαίνω ότι ο Γουέμπ συζεί με άντρα. Είμαι παράλογος;

Όχι βέβαια, κι εγώ το ίδιο σκέφτηκα. Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο βέβαια, καταλαβαίνουμε ότι συζεί με γυναίκα.

Και ξαναρωτάει ο φίλος:

Εσείς θα βάζατε «διαιτήτρια/συναδέλφισσα» στον τίτλο; Μήπως «γυναίκα διαιτητή»;

Του απάντησα πως αν έβαζα «γυναίκα διαιτητή» ο αναγνώστης μπορεί να καταλάβαινε ότι παράτησε τη γυναίκα του και συζεί με τη σύζυγο ενός διαιτητή. Ασφαλώς, για να καταλάβουμε περί τίνος πρόκειται, πρέπει να βγάλουμε τη μπούρκα και να γράψουμε: *συζεί με διαιτήτρια*.​
Ας κάνουμε ένα βήμα πιο πέρα από τον Σαραντάκο και ας εικονογραφήσουμε το σχόλιο με φωτογραφία... του διαιτητή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2016)

Εγώ το επόμενο που περιμένω είναι να δω "δάσκαλο" για γυναίκα.


----------

